# Wet/Dry Vacuum use



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

seansy59 said:


> I recently had a little "uh-oh" in the garage when I went for the first time to hose off the floor and the concrete held puddles everywhere because its un-even. I have fans running, but I need a way to pick up all the sandy, sawdust, muddy water puddles.
> 
> I decided to get a shop vac, as the old one I had isn't a wet/dry one.
> 
> ...


If you have a lot of loose material, start by either sweeping it up or using a floor squeegee to remove as much of it as you can. Once you get the majority of the solid material gathered together, you can use the vac with the filter to collect it (or just use a dustpan). Remove the filter to collect any remaining standing water.

Try to avoid picking up too much solid material without the filter in place; junk can get sucked into the motor housing. Conversely, picking up too much wet solid material will clog the filter prematurely.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you get the pleated filter wet, it will disintegrate...... and that will suck into the motor housing for sure. Put an old T-shirt over the end of the hose and suck up the free standing water. Then dustpan and brush the big chunks.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

a hose and a floor squeegee will do a better job than any wet/dry vac.


----------

